# BMW FOR MURANO



## bmwe46nyc (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, Looking to trade my 01 BMW 330CI blk on blk w/mods for a Murano in NYC area. Pls email me for pics and info...thanks

[email protected]


----------



## bmwe46nyc (Nov 26, 2013)

*trade*

Heres a description

For sale is my 330ci with 124k. I purchased this car back in 06 and was planning to keep it for ever and took care of her with that in mind. The reason im selling is because the opportunity presented itself for me to get a great deal on an M3 and no reason for me to keep them both. The car runs like a dream. I've invested a lot of money into it and always kept up with maintenance. Always OEM parts or quality aftermarket from vendors like TMS and Bavarian. Oil changes every 6k with OEM Castrol, Redline or Lubro Molly. Next is a list of work done in the last year and mods.

Work done in the past year:
*Full cooling system overhaul (radiator, belts, thermostat, hoses and ccv) 
*Brakes rotors/pads front and rear
*Continental DWS tires 
*Brand new Jim Conforti ITG filter

MODS: 
INTERIOR:
*M3 seats, panels, alcantara steering wheel (also have leather M3 steering wheel if u prefer)
*UUC shift knob, pedals, mats
*New A, B, C, pillars
*Kenwood double din radio
*Brushed aluminum trim

EXTERIOR:
*M3 front bumper, H style skirts (also have OEM M3 skirts painted included), H style rear bumper, E36 M3 style mirrors, M3 spoiler
*HID headlights with angel eyes, H style eyebrows
*Led taillights, corners and side markers
*Shadowline window trim

ENGINE/PERFORMANCE:
*Jim Conforti CAI (brand new)
*UUC catback exhaust
*UUC strut bar
*Bilstein coilovers
*HP racing 18" wheels staggered set up with like new Continental tires DWS
*New windshield cowl
*17" rim in trunk/spare

Body paint is about 3 years old. Theres a minor dent in quater panel. M3 rear seat is 6/10. H style skirts need painting thats why im including like new painted OEM M3 skirts.

Asking price: 8500


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

